# Northern beaches Saturday 3 Feb



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Anybody heading out for an early fish Saturday 3 February in the Northern Beaches area? Open to suggestions.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Wigg, I can't make Saturday due to son's cricket (I umpire). But I am interested in a session on Sunday morning. How does a dawn launch at Fishermans Beach on the north side of Long Reef sound?

Would need to be off the water by about 10:30 to attend the beach cricket later in the day.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Peril

Normally I would jump at the chance.
Time and location are ideal but I have a surfing contest Sunday.
What about the following weekend?

Cheers

Wigg


----------

